# Tracy McGrady gets called a Cry Baby!!!



## MichaelAngelo (Jan 30, 2006)

This guys lets loose on McGrady..here is a portion of what he wrote and here is the link if you want to read the entire thing...

http://www.robertlittal.com

*Cry Baby 2-18-06

Tracy McGrady is one of the most sensitive
athletes in the world. He is consistently
making excuses for his poor play and his team’s
failures to make it past the first round of
the playoffs. He has been *****ing and complaining
that “personal issues” has been at the root
of his garbage play. Here is a memo to Tracy,
you are not the only one in the world who has
“personal issues”, but we all have to deal it
and do our jobs. Great athletes like Michael
Jordan and Brett Favre dealt with "personal issues"
like the death of their parents by leading their
teams to even greater heights. That is the reason
you aren’t a great athlete McGrady, just another
spoiled overpaid baby who thinks because he is
a basketball player his problems are more importantt than anyone else’s. If these problems are so bad that you contemplated not playing regular season games explain to me why you are at the All-Star game? You just want people to feel
sorry for you and you sorry team, but you get no
sympathy from me. A real man deals with his
issues privately and doesn’t use them as a crutch
for failure, but you aren’t much of a man are you
Tracy.*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The lack of humanism with some people is really disturbing, how was this guy brought up?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

MichaelAngelo said:


> This guys lets loose on McGrady..here is a portion of what he wrote and here is the link if you want to read the entire thing...
> 
> http://www.robertlittal.com
> 
> ...


Has McGrady even said what his problems are yet? No, I didn't think so. It's funny how this person thinks real men should keep everything inside. Also funny how he thinks basketball comes before everything else is a person's life. Both of those show just how ignorant this guy is. Who is he, by the way? Never mind, just looked him up: Robert Littal.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

What a No Masked Cursing Please -YM who cares if he is sensitive.. emotions do not seperate the greats from the regulars.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Who the hell is Robert Littal? Who cares? Why do this guys opinions get a thread?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This guy isn't completely wrong. I wish T-Mac all the best with his personal problems, but his personal life is getting mixed up with his work life. Just like any other job, if you show up, you are expected to perform. If T-Mac thinks he's not performing at his expected level because of his home life, he should just ask a leave. I know that sounds ridiculous, but I don't want to see a player on the court if his heart isn't in it. If Brett Farve can play big after his father died, I don't see why T-Mac can't keep his performance up over a time period.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i hope tmac gets better and gets back to his real self hopefully after the allstar break he'll feel like himself like he said in the conference wit him and vc he needs family and friends after wat hes been through

wat exactly is wrong wit him? 

in the interview they were both teary eyed and tmacs voice was studdering a bit


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats extremely insensitive


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Stupid guy. :curse:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Look, nobody knows what these personal issues are. The only thing I heard yesterday came from Marc Stein and all he did was drop a few names of huge stars that said they have talked with TMac to help him work through whats wrong.

This guy isn't concerned about his record deal or has just decided that he needs a break from playing. There is something wrong. I am sure once he works he way through it that it will probably come out.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Something was telling me that his wife cheated on him, but if Vince got teary eyed as well then it's probably something else. Just suprised he hasn't come out and said what it is yet.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

t-macs little depression is starting to get annoying,,he needs 2 put all that behind him and just play, kobe did it, why cant he.


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> t-macs little depression is starting to get annoying,,he needs 2 put all that behind him and just play, kobe did it, why cant he.


Kobe brought his on himself, he raped the girl.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cru_Thik said:


> Kobe brought his on himself, he raped the girl.


"rape" is such a harsh word LoL


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> "rape" is such a harsh word LoL


ok, "took advantage of" ... but you have to admit, kobe could have avoided all of this by not going into that room in the first place ...


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

WTChan said:


> This guy isn't completely wrong. I wish T-Mac all the best with his personal problems, but his personal life is getting mixed up with his work life. Just like any other job, if you show up, you are expected to perform. If T-Mac thinks he's not performing at his expected level because of his home life, he should just ask a leave. I know that sounds ridiculous, but I don't want to see a player on the court if his heart isn't in it. If Brett Farve can play big after his father died, I don't see why T-Mac can't keep his performance up over a time period.


let's give you McGrady's back and seeif you can separate your personal from your work life.

We are lucky enough that he is playing.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> t-macs little depression is starting to get annoying,,he needs 2 put all that behind him and just play, kobe did it, why cant he.


yeah Kobe at once had America turning against a white girl instead of a black man. Civil rights I say!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OKAY, back to the original topic....McGrady is a great player and should not be called a cry baby for reasons unknown to the media and others. . .


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> OKAY, back to the original topic....McGrady is a great player and should not be called a cry baby for reasons unknown to the media and others. . .


I agree. Maybe all this will tick TMac off and he will go on a rampage and dominate the NBA, which he is capable of.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If MJ can retire from the league for personal problems.. TMAC should beable to play bad for 10 games without receiving criticism


----------



## Cru_Thik (Feb 19, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> If MJ can retire from the league for personal problems.. TMAC should beable to play bad for 10 games without receiving criticism


I think critics believe since NBA players have so much money, they should be able to afford great therapy ... and dont realize that the players are people too, they go through everyday things like we do ... its just their toilet paper is nicer than ours ... :banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> let's give you McGrady's back and seeif you can separate your personal from your work life.
> 
> We are lucky enough that he is playing.


Right. That's why I said he should ask a leave instead of playing half-heartedly. And give me McGrady's contract and I will damn well separate my personsal and my work life.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Money don't change a thing.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Money changes everything.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Right. That's why I said he should ask a leave instead of playing half-heartedly. And give me McGrady's contract and I will damn well separate my personsal and my work life.



did you just say he is playing half-heartedly, when he could have taken time off to deal with his personal issues and heal himself but instead he is doing the best he can in keeping the rockets alive? Ron Artest plays half-heartedly, not Tracy McGrady


and doyou know how seirous back injuries are? Do you have any idea how painful and inescaple they are?

no offense, but I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that you were the one who wrote that insensitive, BS, disgraceful article


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Cru_Thik said:


> ok, "took advantage of" ... but you have to admit, kobe could have avoided all of this by not going into that room in the first place ...


His hormones were too powerful. 

Anyways, I hope TMAC gets his jobs done. If Vince cried, then it's something within the family.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

they keep saying lately thats its the health of a family member. i sure hope its not his new baby.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

If it's the new baby, then McGrady is going to be useless.....
God don't make that.

Helping the baby means helping the team means helping McGrady means we can win the championship!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i hope tmac gets better and gets back to his real self hopefully after the allstar break he'll feel like himself like he said in the conference wit him and vc he needs family and friends after wat hes been through
> 
> wat exactly is wrong wit him?
> 
> in the interview they were both teary eyed and tmacs voice was studdering a bit


Two grown black men crying, sounds like it might be a little more tragic than Tracy's back problems, or simple marital issues...
The guy who wrote this is a jerk, a-hole, who has no compassion for his fellow man. Don't look for me to brake for him If I see him in the crosswalk you DUSHBAG! :curse: People like that always urk me, they'd be the 1st ones to moan and groan for sympathy themselves. 
All athletes and working individuals get a break from me on personal issues, that's why they get a break, cuz they're personal and private! We all have problems, don't we all let our private family hells get to us? YES, dont we bottle it up and let it all out at some point, YES. So give this guy a minute to get his head together people. We don't even know what the issues are other than they're gigantically hard to deal with, and he's in therapy for God's sake? :angel: If you need 'help' dealing with things they're usually pretty tough emotional issues DUH.
Like he said its a buildup of several deaths and tragedies, coupled with a new tragedy he said openly.
Craid Sager, Magic, and Charles all said he's been dealing with deaths and health concerns for a close family member. 
*Remember MJ retired after his father was murdered. Venus/Serena stopped commpeting in as many tourneys after their sister was shot and killed. This isn't very surprising or weird by TMac at all? Jim Kelly retired from football because his son Hunter was dying as well, he teary-eyedly said football meant nothing to him then, and family meant EVERYTHING.* He never came back either... so give Tracy his time for mourning or healing whichever it may be.  Its not like the Rockets are in the  middle of a title run like the Pacers were w/ Artest, and this is a REAL ISSUE I might add. Don't be so closeminded when your fellow man or heroes act Human, you may need to act Human at some point too. Wouldn't you like the same courtosy? One more thing, MONEY DOESNT BUY JOY AND PEACE, IT BUYS YOU POSSESSIONS.... :cheers:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I heard somewhere that McGrady mah have HIV. But you didn't hear that from me. Of all places I read it on another message board right here: http://redinsect.com/postup/viewtopic.php?t=134&start=275 and the person that said it heard it on an even different message board.

So there probably isn't any truth on it. Just something to specualate on.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

debarge said:


> One more thing, MONEY DOESNT BUY JOY AND PEACE, IT BUYS YOU POSSESSIONS.... :cheers:


[bitter]it also buys you a all-star MVP[/bitter]


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> I heard somewhere that McGrady mah have HIV. But you didn't hear that from me. Of all places I read it on another message board right here: http://redinsect.com/postup/viewtopic.php?t=134&start=275 and the person that said it heard it on an even different message board.
> 
> So there probably isn't any truth on it. Just something to specualate on.



HAHAHA omg this is funny stuff.. they also said they heard he is involved with terrorist. 

I doubt he would have HIV because this rumor was posted in 2004 and im sure if he really had HIVs he would have come forward with it(like his hero Magic) by now.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Truthfully, I thought about HIV too. Or, maybe T-Mac has gotten himself addicted to pain meds to deal with his back pain? That would explain taking time off. I feel like it's rude to speculate, but his ambiguity leaves this door open.  It's human nature for us to want to know "WHY?" when a guy says he's struggling with something so troubling that he needs to take time off. The reason I think it's something more sinister than the health of a family member is because of how discreat they are being about it. Why not just come out and be honest about that? Sure, if it is his kid, and he did come out with this publically - there would be jerks that would criticize him for taking time off or using it as an excuse. I could just hear the "My kid's got MS and I didn't take time off . . . " crap. But it seems to me more people would understand than not. On the other hand, if it's HIV or a drug/alcohal problem . . . you know how the majority of people will react to that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> did you just say he is playing half-heartedly, when he could have taken time off to deal with his personal issues and heal himself but instead he is doing the best he can in keeping the rockets alive? Ron Artest plays half-heartedly, not Tracy McGrady
> 
> 
> and doyou know how seirous back injuries are? Do you have any idea how painful and inescaple they are?
> ...


If McGrady was doing his best to keep the Rockets alive, he wouldn't have said the source of his troubles was from his personal life. When you try to keep a team in the playoff run, you say things to boost the team's confidence- you not make excuses. T-Mac is contradicting himself. On one hand, he's trying to win, and as you say, playing through a back injury. On the other, he's saying his sub-par play is not HIS fault, but something came up that is affecting him. When you lose games, you don't start listing reasons. You take responsiblilty. That's the true mark of a leader. Thats the true mark of a professional.
And you say Artest has no heart compared to T-Mac? Artest is one of the most aggressive workhorses in the league. He plays his hardest on every possession. The whole Brawl was sparked because Ben Wallace overreacted to his tough play (before you start, yes, it was Artest's fault. But this isn't about that). T-Mac is the guy who declined to come off the IL when 'it didn't matter anymore' in Orlando.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

My point was, if he's gonna play like this, he should just spend the rest of the season on the IL. T-Mac trying to go through all this is hurting him and the team. I'd rather see him sit out the rest of the season (the Rockets do not have a chance of a championship this year) than do some permanant damage to his back.


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

it's true, it must run in the family
carter and t-mac, two ubertalented bums


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

WTChan said:


> My point was, if he's gonna play like this, he should just spend the rest of the season on the IL. T-Mac trying to go through all this is hurting him and the team. I'd rather see him sit out the rest of the season (the Rockets do not have a chance of a championship this year) than do some permanant damage to his back.


He'll still have a 5-6 month offseason, if he rest the whole off season I think his back will be fine next season. Last offseason he was always in his gym working out, still heated about the playoffs, trying to better himself. I think he now realizes that the best for him is to just rest himself.


----------

